# Paravanes



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Gday there. Can anyone give me some tips on using a paravane . I've never used one so i don't know anything really about the use of them . 
I have a work fishing comp in a month or two and i'm guessing i will need to use one.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Peter, there's not a lot of info out there. Best I've found is the scanty instructions on the packaging. The pack will tell you how to set the line connectors for deeper/shallower or port/starboard tracking. Essentially you connect the mainline to one line connector and the leader to the other. The leader is generally recommended to be 3-5m.

You don't have to trail the paravane a long way behined you. The planing type will maintain a better depth if there is just enough line out rather than if there is a lot out. Some basic trig will tell you how deep it is travelling (based on amount of mainline out and the angle it which it is pulling).

You will feel any half way decent hits.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

I know Poddy uses a paravane. Not sure if his great winter HB snapper have come using one, but i'm sure the great lure tower will inform 8)

Haven't used one myself, but i think they're spose to flip once you get a fish on so it won't add additional pressure during the fight.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The comp will be at Bullen Merri, wouldn't mind doing well and showing up the boaties.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A hooked fish is supposed to pull down on the rear of the paravane, causing it to plane upward


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya PeterJ, I've found the little FishSeeker paravanes handy at the deep volcanic lakes. The Fishseekers get down to 80ft and are smaller than the Bluefin brand (those yellow ones). They lack the tacking adjustement and are a bit dearer at just under $20...but get further down. Apparently they can only be used with either Tassie style lures or metal spoons (not bibbed minnows). Snap swivels help making depth adjustments quicker to find a fish...and ya may need to consider a rod that'll take a little extra pressure if ya running a bit deeper. Good luck with the work comp, are ya doing it with the yak? 

Mushi, I'm like a big bellied carp waiting for worm when I get a sniff about paravane talk (whiskers hanging out over my chops, cow eye's and all) :wink:  I have hooked a couple of Pinkie's using them, but have adjusted me madness to bibbed minnows running a bit higher in the water. To be honest I think I was running too deep for a long time chasing em...better off hoping they'll rise to take a lure than putting it beneath em


----------

